# Cabelas Vortex spinning wing system



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

What do you guys think about the vortex from cabelas. I recently hunted with one in south dakota and it really brings the ducks in. We had that and about a dozen windsocks and shot around 20 mallards in 45 minutes including one banded mallard. www.cabelas.com and search for vortex spinning wing system.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

When I need one of those to shoot ducks I will quit hunting!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

A couple of friends of mine have them and they are just like the spinners,once the ducks get used to them,they avoid them.They also look like a circus ride.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I picked one up just for pure amusement and curiosity. Used it once on opening weekend and it worked very well on ducks, but usually flared geese at 200 yards. Took a little fine tuning but wasnt too troublesome to set up and operate. Wasnt practical for most of my other hunts the rest of the season to it stayed in the trailer. Will probably end up selling it during the off season since my curiosity has been satisfied.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hunted with two in a spread last season...I wouldn't spend the money. When the Vortex' were turned off the spinners would still bring them in fine.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

early season they work for ducks, but they get smart quick...my .02


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Too bad you couldn't satisfy your curiosity in the parking lot the night before J.J. I think the geese were laughing at us so hard they couldn't fly towards us. :lol: It does look like a circus ride especially when you stop it then start it up again and the spinners are backwards. All kidding aside, it did bring the ducks in, but it scared the geese many sections away.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

That should give you an appreciation of how much smarter geese are than ducks.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

BRYAN_REMER said:


> Too bad you couldn't satisfy your curiosity...


Hey now....I didnt hear you saying no at any time there Bubba! :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's okay to admit you are in the closet about the Vortex. In fact i'll make ya a heck of a deal on one since you are scared to ask me. Hehehehe.

:beer:


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

i will sell you mine 4 $175 with stand


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im with djleye on this one, i laughed out loud the first time i saw that thing on the web site. goofiest lookin thing i have ever seen. i couldnt imagine actually hunting over one. but then again i am one of those types of guys that belives that only batteries i should ever need while hunting are the ones in my flash light and the one to start my truck.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

they put ducks in the bag but you can build ur own cheaper with a truck windshield wiper motor.


----------

